# quick simple questions: flashing, curing, water based /plastisol info



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

for black plastisol ink on a white shirt do u have to print, flash, and then print again, or can u just print like 3 coats


----------



## VIParisto (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

no flash is needed


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

i tried printing 3 coat of the ink and when i stretch the shirt, it cracks alittle bit, so i'm thinking if i print it with 3 coats flash it and then print it again with 3 coats it shouldn't crack....am i right?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*

what mesh are you using. More than likely the ink isnt cracking but your seeig the shirt weave spreading and showing the material under the black ink. The ink will stretch a little yet without an additive it will only stretch so far

You should not need to print 3 times with black ink on a white t.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

I'm Usinga 110 Mesh Screen, What About For White Ink On Black Shirts? Oh Yeah, Whats The Difference Between Plastisol Ink And Waterbased Ink, Which Is Better?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: quick simple question*



skunk said:


> Whats The Difference Between Plastisol Ink And Waterbased Ink, Which Is Better?


There are some good answers in this thread for you: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t14554.html

Also read this article: Water-based Ink for Printing


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

wait i'm confused, do you cure water based ink the same as plastisol ink?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*



skunk said:


> wait i'm confused, do you cure water based ink the same as plastisol ink?


Basically yes. There are additional ways you can cure waterbased (iron, heat press, adding a catalyst to the ink), but the best ways (conveying oven) are the same.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

can you also flash waterbased ink? plastisol is the ink which you can't iron on the design right? and waterbased ink is the one that you can right? is plastisol ink the ink that is rough to the touch, and water base is soft to the touch?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*

Yes you can flash waterbased. Neither is rough to the touch if printed properly, but waterbased does have a softer hand.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

well for right now i'm using a heat gun, is that y my shirts might crack while stretching?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*



skunk said:


> well for right now i'm using a heat gun, is that y my shirts might crack while stretching?


Heat guns are an unreliable curing method, so it could be leading to problems.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

If I Cure The Ink Using A Flash Dryer, Should My Design Still Crack When Stretched?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*

Like any other method, that depends on whether or not it's properly cured. As people have said, the only way to properly cure plastisol is with a conveyor (tunnel) dryer. Other methods _can_ work (including a flash, which is at least better than a heat gun), but they are not reliable.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

what are the proper ways of curing waterbased ink?


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

Why would someone use water based inks? I just don't know the difference but I don't see why. if someone can explain that would be great.

On the heat gun, yes that is very unreliable, you can cure with a flash dryer but you need to make sure the temp on the shirt is 320 to 325 and keep the flash dryer on the shirt for 45 seconds to completely cure all the way through the ink.

A shirt that is properly cured shouldn't crack using the stretch test, but that only goes so far, doing the he-man stretch test anything will crack! LOL


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

what is the most common ink used on shirts, plastisol or waterbased?


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

We only use Plastisol


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*

I would say Plasticol is most widely used.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: quick simple question*

Thanx For The Info...where Do You Guys Buy Your Plastisol Inks From?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*

Nazdar
tubelight.com: The Leading Lights Site on the Net
Check out the list for some online resources and urls.
http://screenprinters.net/links.php
I would suggest looking at Rutland, Wilflex and Union inks


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Can You Give Me The Url To Any Of Those 3 Types Of Inks, Thanx In Advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skunk said:


> Can You Give Me The Url To Any Of Those 3 Types Of Inks, Thanx In Advance!


You need to follow the links that Richard gave  The screenprinters.net site has all the links to suppliers that you need.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanx Rodney, I Totally Missed The Links..lol


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*



skunk said:


> what are the proper ways of curing waterbased ink?


Tunnel dryer is still the best, but a heat press also works well.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*



TomandBunny said:


> Why would someone use water based inks?


Softer hand is one of the main reasons. They give a slightly different look. They have better wear properties.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: quick simple question*



skunk said:


> what is the most common ink used on shirts, plastisol or waterbased?


For t-shirts, plastisol. For most other things (yardage, and consequently soft goods, etc.), waterbased.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

thanx solmu your a great help to this forums...don't know what i would do without your information!


----------

